# Problem mit InputStream / flush() / BufferedReader



## selectah (28. Feb 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Habe folgende Ausgangslage:
- Ich (Server) bekomme von einem Client via socket connection EINE Zeile Text zugeschickt. 
- Der client, welchen ich nicht geschrieben habe und bei welchem ich nichts daran ändern kann, macht erst einen flush(), wenn der Client die Verbindung trennt.
- Ich muss aber eingelesen haben, bevor der client die verbindung getrennt hat. 

Mein Problem:
Wenn ich folgenden Code in meinem Server laufen lasse, bleibt er bei "readLine()" hängen, bis er das flush() vom client erhält. Wie kann ich das umgehen, dass ich diese eine Zeile trotzdem einlesen kann, obwohl das flush() vom Client noch nicht gekommen ist?


```
InputStream input = anfrage.getInputStream();
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader ( input ));       
String job;
               
job = in.readLine();
System.out.print(job);
```

für allfällige Lösungen bin ich sehr sehr dankbar.

Besten Dank.

Cheers


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

selectah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich das umgehen, dass ich diese eine Zeile trotzdem einlesen kann, obwohl das flush() vom Client noch nicht gekommen ist?


Wie willst du denn was lesen das du nicht hast?  :wink:


----------



## selectah (28. Feb 2005)

aha. ich dachte, dass flush() nur die beendigung des streams definiert aber die daten schon übermittelt worden sind..    ???:L 

anders gesagt: gibt es sonst noch eine möglichkeit ascii zeichen von einem Client zu lesen? da muss es doch noch was anderes geben... der client ist eben irgend ein programm welches auf windows läuft und zeichenketten schickt.


----------



## selectah (28. Feb 2005)

wieso bleibt er dann bei "readLine" immernoch hängen, wenn ich folgendes mache?


```
while ((job = in.readLine()) != null)
System.out.print(job);
```


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

selectah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aha. ich dachte, dass flush() nur die beendigung des streams definiert aber die daten schon übermittelt worden sind..


flush() "spült" den Stream. Du bekommst über den Stream nur Daten, wenn der Stream sich selbst flushed, oder
dein Client das explizit mit flush() verlangt.


```
while ((job = in.readLine()) != null) 
System.out.print(job);
```
was wolltest du denn damit erreichen?


----------



## Selectah (28. Feb 2005)

ich wollte diese eine Zeile ausgeben, welche ich vom Client zugesandt bekomme.  aber das funzt auch nicht. 

wie kann ich denn an einem Port "horchen" und jedes einzelne byte welches rein kommt speichern, ohne zu wissen was auf der anderen seite gemacht wird? das muss doch irgendwie gehen...  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

Selectah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich denn an einem Port "horchen" und jedes einzelne byte welches rein kommt speichern


Wenn der Client nicht flushed, also nichts sendet, dann kannst du eben nichts speichern.


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2005)

aber irgendwie sendet er eben doch.. (er muss, weil dies ein testprogramm ist, mit dem schon dutzende leute gearbeitet haben) 

 :autsch: ich versteh die welt nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cry:


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

> aber irgendwie sendet er eben doch.. (er muss, weil dies ein testprogramm ist, mit dem schon dutzende leute gearbeitet haben)


Sendet er auch ein CrLf mit? Sonst kannst dein readline lange warten.


----------



## Selectah (28. Feb 2005)

CrLf, was ist denn das genau? Ich glaube nicht, dass er dies schickt...   (es wird lediglich folgende Zeichen in Uni-Code geschickt: 001000109Knotenrechner_____Bereichsrechner______00000000054724162802200500000000000026300)


----------



## Roar (28. Feb 2005)

crlf = \r\n = zeilenumbruch...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

CrLf ist ein newline-zeichen
Dann versuch statt readLine()
mal 
	
	
	
	





```
int - in.read()
```


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2005)

???:L  

mit in.read() bleibt er mir nicht mehr hängen und gibt das erste ascii zeichen als integer aus. dafür meldet das test programm (client), dass die verbindung vom server getrennt wurde...

muss aber aktiv bleiben, denn ich muss dem client noch was zurückschicken...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

Dann zeig mal deinen Code her.


----------



## Selectah (28. Feb 2005)

sorry.. ist leider riesig, das wesentliche ist jedoch zuoberst... 


```
package server;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;

import framework.Anfragebearbeitung;
import framework.Unbegrenzter_Server;

public class Bearbeitung extends Anfragebearbeitung {

    private int zeitDiff = 480;

  // Variablen ( Spezielle ASCII Zeichen)
    private static final char SOH = (char)1;
    private static final char STX = (char)2;
    private static final char ETX = (char)3;
    private static final char EOT = (char)4;
    private static final char LF = (char)10;
    private static final char CR = (char)13;
    private static final char RS = (char)30;

    // Variablen von Datagram (empfangene Knotenrechener Informationen)
    private String kr_appVersion;
    private String kr_telegramTyp;
    private String kr_senderId;
    private String kr_empfaengerId;
    private String kr_telegramId;
    private String kr_antwortId;
    private String kr_zehntelSek;
    private String kr_sek;
    private String kr_min;
    private String kr_std;
    private String kr_tag;
    private String kr_monat;
    private String kr_jahr;
    private String kr_anzNutzdatenBl;
    private String kr_Telegramlaenge;

    // Variablen von Server
    private String br_appVersion = "001"; // kann hier global verändert werden
    private String br_telegramTyp= "";
    private String br_senderId = "Bereichsrechner"; // kann hier global verändert werden
    private String br_empfaengerId = "";
    private int br_telegramId = Server.br_telegramId;
    private String br_telegramId_str = "";
    private String br_antwortId = "";
    private String br_zeit_datum = "";
    private String br_anzNutzdatenBl = "";
    private String br_telegramlaenge = "";


      public Bearbeitung(Unbegrenzter_Server server,Socket anfrage) {
          super ( server, anfrage );
      }

      public void kommuniziere () {
          wln("Client has connected..");
          try {
              // Streams initialisieren:
              InputStream input = anfrage.getInputStream();
              OutputStream output = anfrage.getOutputStream();
              PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter ( output );
              BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader (
                 new InputStreamReader ( input )
              );

              // Was will der Client?           
              String job;
 
              job = in.readLine();
              wln("job: " + job);
                
              
              // überprüfen des Jobs
              if (checkJob(job)){
                displayVar();
                out.println ( ack("000002") );
                out.flush();
                Server.br_telegramId++;
                out.println ( ack("000005") );
                out.flush();
              }
              else{
              // Job nicht Okey
                 wln("Job not OK!"); 
                 out.println ("NAK");
                 out.flush();
              }

              // Streams schliessen
              out.close();
              in.close();
              anfrage.close();
          } catch (IOException e) {
              wln ( "Fehler@kommuniziere: " + e.toString() );
          }
      }

// ********************** Hilfsmethoden *********************************

      protected void verzoegerung (int time) {
        // Künstlich um 10 Sek. hinauszögern:
        try {
          sleep ( time );
        } catch (Exception e) {}
      }

      private void displayVar(){
      // Variablen des Datagramms ausgeben
        wln(" ");
        wln("App. Version:          " + kr_appVersion);
        wln("Telegram Typ:          " + kr_telegramTyp);
        wln("Sender ID:             " + kr_senderId);
        wln("Empfänger ID:          " + kr_empfaengerId);
        wln("Telegram ID:           " + kr_telegramId);
        wln("Antwort ID:            " + kr_antwortId);
        wln("Datum (dd.mm.yy):      " + kr_tag + "." + kr_monat + "." + kr_jahr);
        wln("Zeit (hh.mm.ss/zs):    " + kr_std + ":" + kr_min + ":" + kr_sek + "/" + kr_zehntelSek);
        wln("Anzahl Nutzdatenblock: " + kr_anzNutzdatenBl);
        wln("Telegramlänge:         " + kr_Telegramlaenge);
        wln(" ");
      }

      protected String eliminateUnderline(String str){
      // Zeichen "_" werden herausgeschnitten
        if (str.indexOf("_") != -1){
          int i=0;
          while (i < str.length()) {
            if (str.charAt(i)=='_')
              str = str.substring(0, i) + str.substring(i+1, str.length());
            else i++;
          }
        }
        return str;
      }

      protected String fillUpString (String str, String zeichen, int zLaenge, int hv){
      // String (Argument 1) mit Zeichen (Argument 2) auf die Gesamt-String-Länge (Argument 3)
      // hinten oder vorne (Argument 4, (1 für vorne, 0 für hinten)) auffüllen
       int uLaenge = str.length();
       if(hv == 1)
        for (int i = 0; i < zLaenge-uLaenge; i++)
          str = zeichen + str;
       else if (hv == 0)
        for (int i = 0; i < zLaenge-uLaenge; i++)
          str = str + zeichen;
       return str;
      }


// ***********************************************************
// ***********************************************************
// ***********************************************************

      protected boolean checkJob (String job){
      // Ist Job korrekt? (Format, Länge, Start und Endzeichen etc.) 
        try{
         // Erstes, letztes Zeichen und länge des Datagramms okey?
         if (job.charAt(0) == SOH && job.endsWith("00"+EOT) && job.length() == 263){

         // Formatierung des Datagramms in einzelne Strings
            kr_appVersion = (job.substring(1, 4));
            kr_telegramTyp = (job.substring(4, 10));
            kr_senderId = eliminateUnderline(job.substring(10, 110));
            kr_empfaengerId = eliminateUnderline(job.substring(110, 210));
            kr_telegramId = (job.substring(210, 220));
            kr_antwortId = (job.substring(220, 230));
            kr_zehntelSek = (job.substring(230, 231));
            kr_sek = (job.substring(231, 233));
            kr_min = (job.substring(233, 235));
            kr_std = (job.substring(235, 237));
            kr_tag = (job.substring(237, 239));
            kr_monat = (job.substring(239, 241));
            kr_jahr = (job.substring(241, 245));
            kr_anzNutzdatenBl = (job.substring(245, 250));
            kr_Telegramlaenge = (job.substring(250, 260));

            // Stimmt die Empfänger ID nicht mit meiner überein?
            if (!kr_empfaengerId.equals(br_senderId)){
              return false;
            }

            // Beinhalten Zahlenfelder auch wirklich Zahlen?
            // und Stimmen die vorgegebenen Wertebereiche?
            int tmp;
            long tmp2;
            tmp = Integer.parseInt(kr_appVersion);
            if (!(tmp >= 1 && tmp <= 255))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            tmp = Integer.parseInt(kr_telegramTyp);
            if (!(tmp >= 0 && tmp <= 999999))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            tmp2 = Long.parseLong(kr_telegramId);
            if (!(tmp2 >= 1 && tmp2 <= 4294967295l))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            tmp2 = Integer.parseInt(kr_antwortId);
            if (!(tmp2 >= 0 && tmp2 <= 4294967295l))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            tmp = Integer.parseInt(kr_anzNutzdatenBl);
            if (!(tmp >= 0 && tmp <= 65535))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            tmp2 = Integer.parseInt(kr_Telegramlaenge);
            if (!(tmp2 >= 0 && tmp2 <= 4294967295l))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            // Konvertierung der Zeit und Datums Variablen von String zu Integer
            int zehntel = Integer.parseInt(kr_zehntelSek);
            int sek = Integer.parseInt(kr_sek);
            int min = Integer.parseInt(kr_min);
            int std = Integer.parseInt(kr_std);
            int tag = Integer.parseInt(kr_tag);
            int monat = Integer.parseInt(kr_monat);
            int jahr = Integer.parseInt(kr_jahr);

            // Stimmen die Wertebereiche für Zeit und Datum?
            if (!(zehntel >= 0 && zehntel <= 9))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            if (!(sek >= 0 && sek <= 59))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            if (!(min >= 0 && min <= 59))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            if (!(std >= 0 && std <= 23))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            if (!(tag >= 1 && tag <= 31))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            if (!(monat >= 1 && monat <= 12))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            if (!(jahr >= 1995 && jahr <= 2100))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            // Aktuelle Zeit in einzelnen Variablen speichern
            Date jetzt = new Date();
            SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("yyyy");
            int jYear = Integer.parseInt(formatter.format( jetzt ));
            formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("MM");
            int jMonth = Integer.parseInt(formatter.format( jetzt ));
            formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("dd");
            int jDay = Integer.parseInt(formatter.format( jetzt ));
            formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("HH");
            int jHour = Integer.parseInt(formatter.format( jetzt ));
            formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("mm");
            int jMin = Integer.parseInt(formatter.format( jetzt ));
            formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("ss");
            int jSec = Integer.parseInt(formatter.format( jetzt ));

            // Ist Datagram Zeitstempel nicht neuer als aktuelle Zeit?
            // und: Ist Datagram Zeitstempel bis auf den wert in "zeitDiff"
            // gleich der aktuellen Zeit?
            if (!(jYear == jahr && jMonth == monat && jDay == tag &&
                min+std*60+zeitDiff >= jHour*60+jMin &&
                min+std*60 <= jHour*60+jMin ))
              throw new NumberFormatException();

            // falls alles zutrifft --> Datagram okey
            wln("--> Job OK");
            return true;
         } else return false;
        } catch(Exception e){
            wln ( "Fehler: " + e ); return false;
          }
      }

// ***********************************************************
// ***********************************************************
// ***********************************************************

      private String ack(String telegramTyp){
      // Empfangsbestätigung an Client schicken 

       // initialisieren der Datenfelder
        br_telegramTyp = telegramTyp;
        br_empfaengerId = kr_senderId;
        br_telegramId_str = fillUpString(Integer.toString(br_telegramId), "0", 10, 1);
        br_telegramId++;
        br_antwortId = kr_telegramId;
        br_anzNutzdatenBl = "00000";
        br_telegramlaenge = "0000000263";

        //Zeit und Datum einfügen
        Date jetzt = new Date();
        SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat ("ssmmHHddMMyyyy");
        br_zeit_datum = "0" + formatter.format(jetzt);

        if(br_telegramTyp.equals("000002"))
          return SOH + br_appVersion + br_telegramTyp + fillUpString(br_senderId, "_", 100, 0) +
               fillUpString(br_empfaengerId, "_", 100, 0) + br_telegramId_str + br_antwortId +
               br_zeit_datum + br_anzNutzdatenBl + br_telegramlaenge + "00" + EOT;

        else
          return SOH + br_appVersion + br_telegramTyp + fillUpString(br_senderId, "_", 100, 0) +
               fillUpString(br_empfaengerId, "_", 100, 0) + br_telegramId_str + br_antwortId +
               br_zeit_datum + br_anzNutzdatenBl + br_telegramlaenge + "00" + "  DATEN PAKET  " + EOT;
      }
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

```
job = in.readLine();
```
das ersetzen durch

```
StringBuffer job = new StringBuffer();
char c = 0;
do
{
     c = (char)in.read();
     job.append(text);
}while(text!=-1);
job.deleteCharAt(b.length()-1);
```


----------



## Selectah (28. Feb 2005)

danke!!!  :wink: 

aber was ist die variable "text" und was "b"?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

sry, vergessen zu ändern:


```
StringBuffer job = new StringBuffer(); 
char c = 0; 
do 
{ 
     c = (char)in.read(); 
     job.append(c); 
}while(c!=-1); 
job.deleteCharAt(job.length()-1);
```


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2005)

danke!  :toll: 

funktioniert soweit,

aber er bleibt immernoch am in.read() "hängen" und wartet...


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2005)

WILDCARD du bist der beste!!!  :applaus: :applaus: :applaus: 

es funktioniert doch! ich bin überglücklich! 

thanx a lot!!!!  :wink:


----------

